# Seasonal Interview



## NKG (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes guys you read that correctly. Tell me about this new interview process? What are they looking for in the questions and what happens after the video interview?


----------



## NKG (Nov 2, 2022)

Well I did the video interview. That's the dumbest thing ever. It doesn't let you read and think about the question. It's like 1,2,3 record. Then I read you do a second in person interview? Then they still might not hire you because of availability. Someone convinced me that it's not this hard?


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 3, 2022)

My daughter did that interview and didn't get hired. The video interview was extremely stressful for her. Nevermind that she has a great work ethic and has worked in customer service jobs for quite a while and had almost full open availability. Nope.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 3, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> My daughter did that interview and didn't get hired. The video interview was extremely stressful for her. Nevermind that she has a great work ethic and has worked in customer service jobs for quite a while and had almost full open availability. Nope.



We've been having problems with our clients who have certain types of disabilities doing those video interviews.
Anxiety is a major problem.
We do have some people who thrive on them because they don't want to leave their house but that's a whole other issue.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 3, 2022)

NKG said:


> Well I did the video interview. That's the dumbest thing ever. It doesn't let you read and think about the question. It's like 1,2,3 record. Then I read you do a second in person interview? Then they still might not hire you because of availability. Someone convinced me that it's not this hard?


Will you get chance to re record ?


----------



## NKG (Nov 3, 2022)

rd123 said:


> Will you get chance to re record ?


No you only get 3 times


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2022)

I haven't done a video interview myself. I would never be hired, lol.
I recently hired a young lady who was pretty rough with the interview. It was obvious that the first time through she wrote down the questions (or got them from someone).  She had very obviously prepared answers and some notes just off screen.  The answers were fine, not great. I appreciated her initiative to improve on what was clearly difficult for her. Had the answers been fantastic, I probably would have passed, assuming that someone else came up with them.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2022)

NKG said:


> Well I did the video interview. That's the dumbest thing ever. It doesn't let you read and think about the question. It's like 1,2,3 record. Then I read you do a second in person interview? Then they still might not hire you because of availability. Someone convinced me that it's not this hard?


We hire seasonals based on the video interview.  If it's a yes, we call to verify availability and ask any clarifying questions.  Then we explain next steps and give their orientation time.


----------



## NKG (Nov 8, 2022)

Yetive said:


> We hire seasonals based on the video interview.  If it's a yes, we call to verify availability and ask any clarifying questions.  Then we explain next steps and give their orientation time.


I never got a phone call? Still got hired though.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 10, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> My daughter did that interview and didn't get hired. The video interview was extremely stressful for her. Nevermind that she has a great work ethic and has worked in customer service jobs for quite a while and had almost full open availability. Nope.


Was this the same store you work at? I can't imagine my store turning down the child of an existing TM, unless the existing TM was somehow problematic.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 10, 2022)

^^ No…different state.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 10, 2022)

Anelmi said:


> ^^ No…different state.


Makes more sense, wondered why the interview would be more than a formality if it was the same store.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 10, 2022)

I Watch the interviews but always call with lots of question by the time it’s done they realized the job they apply for is not what they thought .


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 10, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> I Watch the interviews but always call with lots of question by the time it’s done they realized the job they apply for is not what they thought .



Better they find that out during the interview process than after we've spent time & money on training them for a job they are going to ghost us on.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2022)

Yep, we always seem to have one or two newbs nope out after orientation.


----------

